# Post Your Winter Photos Here



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We don't get a lot of snow in Arkansas so I was impressed when I saw this much snow on the layout.











As I looked at my photo I realized the guys and gals north of me probably have a lot more impressive photos of their layouts in the snow whether they are running trains on them or not so...

How about posting some winter photos of your layouts here?

They can be with or without snow and with or without trains (running or not).

This IS NOT a contest - just a chance to see how the winter weather is affecting us differently. If you want to add some comments about anything - go ahead and do it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few of my favorites, not necessarily the best. These are taken on the Elm Creek RR in Newark, DE. Some last winter, some this. And some on the WMSR Cumberland to Frostburg, MD


Mikado pulls a passenger train up the grade to Maplewood. 



A coal trains heads up the same grade after a heavier snow. 




How about staying warm by the fire. 


And how about the real thing????


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics! 

Tom, that one of 2036 looks like a photo contest winner ;-) The 1:1 are fantastic too!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Well at my house there is not much to see. Partially because my contstruction got snowed out last fall. 








They say we've had about 70 inches total of snowfall since the end of October. While I've got a few snow piles that are tall the snow is really only about a foot deep in most spots. There is a few inches of ice in that mix someplace too. We are expecting our first thaw since New Years day starting this Sunday and lasting thru Tuesday? Means my driveway will turn from packed snow to ice. It will be a few more weeks before I can even think about working on this loop of track.

Chas


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Early Snow.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 11 Feb 2011 05:47 AM 
Jerry,
Well at my house there is not much to see. 

Chas



Hi Chas (and anyone thinking their photos are not impressive enough),

My thought behind starting this topic was not so much about how the greatest looking layouts photograph (of course we all want to see those too) but more about what a fellow MLSer might see if they came to visit in the winter when the real highlight might be having a cup of coffee (or cocoa) together and talking about what we were going to do when spring comes (and perhaps chuckle over and with the few hardy ones of us who actually go out in the snow and run trains).

If someone is running their trains on the floor around the kitchen table but having fun doing it after putting the snow shovel away - we would like to hear from them as well with perhaps a photo or two.

I think a lot of us spend our winters thinking about what we are going to do when it gets warmer so MLS can be our way to keep our interest going through the winter.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It might be fun to see how far around the globe we can "visit" through photos so please at least post your state or country. So far Rod has reported in from England so I see that as a challenge to other countries to report in. ; )

We might even allow those from snow-less places like Florida or upside down places like Australia (in their summer) to post even if it does make us jealous.

I love Tom's photo by the fire as much as his other photos. There are no rules or limits on what you can post.

While I had not thought about it, Tom has also broken the ice with his 1:1 railroad photos which are great so lets not limit this to our layouts. Any and all photos are welcome.

If you have a photo you like (it does not even have to be your own photo) please share it with the rest of us and if you have it in both high and low resolutions you might post the low resolution with a link to the high resolution version.

Speaking for myself, it is too darn cold outside for me to even think about clearing the snow off the layout and running any trains on it. I would much rather visit other MLSers via photos here.

Jerry


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This was 4 weeks ago in the DEAD of WINTER.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

That is a lot of snow for Arkansas!

Here's my snowplow being powered by my homegrown 0-5-0 switcher. 










That little engine is fast, and is battery powered hybrid. Here's what we use for fuel: 









On the opposite end of the spectrum from Tom, I offer this one from St. Pancras station in London on Thursday, Jan 13, 2011:









And here's Red Train on board a Poznan bound train in Poland on Jan 17:









Not much snow in Poland...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 11 Feb 2011 07:44 AM 
This was 4 weeks ago in the DEAD of WINTER.







*That does it.* NO MORE PHOTOS FROM FLORIDA!!![/b]











Just kidding.









How wonderful it must be to have a place for a group (any group) of large scalers to hang out together.

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I love topics that combine trains and snow!


We got a little snow this year...not much but just a nice amount for plowing. A few hours North of us and they have over 5m.


Here's before, with the little RhB switchstand poking through:









And here is the trial run of my new snowplow:










Keith


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 11 Feb 2011 07:55 AM 
Jerry,

Here's my snowplow being powered by my homegrown 0-5-0 switcher 


Hi Mark,

I can't believe Luke is that old now. It has been a long time since we last visited.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 11 Feb 2011 12:14 PM 
Hi Jerry,

I love topics that combine trains and snow!


Here's before, with the little RhB switchstand poking through: 
Keith




Hi Keith,

Forget the switchstand. Tell us about that bridge in the background. Surely that is not part of your layout is it?

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,


Yes that is a concrete viaduct I built last season as part of expansion at our place. Here's a different view--sorry no snow on it though!










Keith


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 11 Feb 2011 11:23 PM 
Hi Jerry,


Yes that is a concrete viaduct I built last season as part of expansion at our place. Here's a different view--sorry no snow on it though!



Keith 


Hi Keith,

That is the sort of thing that really gives "life" to a model railway rather than the sort of "Plasticville" type of thing that I build. 

Then too I would also like to see the stuff by fellow "Plasticville" types of builders. I enjoy it all.

Thanks for posting it.


Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 11 Feb 2011 06:03 AM 









Early Snow. 


Rod,

Those are some cool looking buildings,

Did you build them ?

If so do you have any construction photos.

And maybe some close shots of them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we did get some snow this year more than most years. Couple of pics. Later RD


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick those buildings were made by me. The Hotel was part of a little competition we ran on here about 6 years ago. It has been outside ever since. Basically it is a clear poly carbonate box with styrofoam bricks and plastic window frames and doors over laid. A simple solution that has held up surprisingly well. The Engine house was made from Sintra (?) a softish plastic sheet. The windows are hardware cloth (U.S.) wire mesh (U.K.) a very simple design, yet to have details added. 
I never put any pictures up of the build because I have only just learned to post pictures here.
This is the clearest pic of the Hotel that I have.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Rod,

Thats really cool looking.

You do great work.









Bigger building always look better

to me on the RR.

Thanks for posting the follow up picture.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
cool, you've been hiding thses from us. 

Mark O. man you son is growing up fast. I remember when he was hatched.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Rod 
I think those are the first Pictures I have ever seen of your layout.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know how to do it, I'll be sure to add more as the occasion arises. Thanks for the nice comments guys.
Rod


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_The ALCANEX Consolidated Railways System is hopelessly buried in snow here in Copper Center, Alaska, at least until mid-April: _
NOTE: All images can be clicked on for a larger image (2250 pixels-wide): 

 _Above: centering on the west approach into Cicely and on the Ed Knoebel Memorial steel bridge_. To the left is the Kennecott model housing structure, which is also cut off from anything resembling easy access by heavy snows. [/i]_Until the last series of snow storms I was able to keep a pathway open to the above area. But there is no longer any good reason to do so until the railroad is set to resume sometime in April. _  Above: The structure housing the Cicely town model is completely cut off by all the snow. In front is the area where the large wye was constructed last summer.[/i] 
  Above: The East Loop will be the first area to see the snow melt. But not today. This morning it was Minus 21 F and clear here. [/i]


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You are not kidding. Now the other one is 5 months old too.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 22 Feb 2011 01:40 PM 
_The ALCANEX Consolidated Railways System is hopelessly buried in snow here in Copper Center, Alaska, at least until mid-April: _

Great photos Ron,

Thanks for posting them.

I'll bet Ed is very happy he is back home in Florida now.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry........... Here's the PCSRR this morning.... 











And the view out our front window.....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty shots Stan, how much snow did you received?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shots Stan! You got all of the stuff "mother nature" didnt want us to have!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson....

We had over a foot in some areas on the layout. Most of the streets had 4-6 inches..









Thanks, Gary..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome. Glad we could be of assistance. EVERYONE in this country is entitled to a little snow and cold once in awhile. 
It is a "right," you know. Besides, it looks great ! 
Jerry........... Here's the PCSRR this morning.... And the view out our front window..... 
Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 27 Feb 2011 09:22 AM


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I am really enjoying all of these winter shots with lots of snow. They are really beautifu. Alas, we don't get much snow here in Florida - boring! Having visited both STan, and Ron Simpson in Copper Center during the past year without snow, it is particulary interesting for me to see their railroads in the snow. Ron, although the amount of snow you have there is definitely amazing, it doesn't really amaze me. Stan, that is a different story. I can't believe you have all that white stuff on top of your railroad!!!!!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 27 Feb 2011 11:45 AM 
I am really enjoying all of these winter shots with lots of snow. They are really beautifu. Alas, we don't get much snow here in Florida - boring! Having visited both STan, and Ron Simpson in Copper Center during the past year without snow, it is particulary interesting for me to see their railroads in the snow. Ron, although the amount of snow you have there is definitely amazing, it doesn't really amaze me. Stan, that is a different story. I can't believe you have all that white stuff on top of your railroad!!!!!

Ed

I'm with you on that, Ed. These latest photos are not ones I ever expected to see.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, you just never know what the next day will bring... It's 1 in the afternoon now and all the snow is gone off the roads, the cars and sidewalks...

Bushes, trees, bridges and mountains still have snow. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be 60 degrees... Go figure..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 27 Feb 2011 01:01 PM 
Yes, you just never know what the next day will bring... It's 1 in the afternoon now and all the snow is gone off the roads, the cars and sidewalks...

Bushes, trees, bridges and mountains still have snow. 

Tomorrow is supposed to be 60 degrees... Go figure..









Wish I could say the same for here. The cold has had a very strong grip on this state in recent weeks with temps rarely exceeding 10 above. No outdoor train activity will be scheduled for this upcoming week.   _Strong north winds blowing over the roof of the bar on Saturday, Feb 26 resulting in considerable drifting throughout the Copper Valley (Alaska)._


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 27 Feb 2011 09:22 AM 
Jerry........... Here's the PCSRR this morning.... 




And the view out our front window..... 


Hi Stan,

Great photos. Those mountains look fantastic but I don't think I would appreciate them as much if I was living there. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

You guys don't know what a real snow storm is until you live through a blizzard like we had a few weeks ago. 

Now you talk about snow...

This is what being snowed in is really like:










Well, it is like it would be if we were 1:24th scale that is.









Jerry


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

From New England!
There is a layout in there some were!


[url="


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, I gotta tell you, that last picture even LOOKS cold, with the snow blowing off of your buildings!! I'll bet you are REALLY glad that you got that addition weather proofed before all of this hit!

Ed


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 27 Feb 2011 03:13 PM 
You guys don't know what a real snow storm is until you live through a blizzard like we had a few weeks ago. 

Now you talk about snow...

This is what being snowed in is really like:










Well, it is like it would be if we were 1:24th scale that is.









Jerry

*Reminds me of those famous Valdez winters:*[/i]


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Deer, Deer and more Deer. The following photo was taken by a friend, Dan Samuels of his back yard. It's a good thing they don't like treated lumber or that the hunting season is over.










Enjoy.

Will Lindley


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

This is the E.D. & B.C.R. having a go at it in sunny Alberta.










Cheers


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Great photos everyone.

Winter's apparently not over for many of you so keep the photos coming (partially to remind me why I moved south from Chicago).

A week ago we were in the 70's then we dropped into the 50's and last night it was 38. I'm ready for spring to return and stay.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

After all the snow this winter I had a lot of picture taking oppertunities. If the pictures do not come out (In the past when i posted they never came up) Ill post direct link under each picture. Guess photos still dont show up. I have never had problems in the past. its been only since the last year or so. Have no problems anywhere else. 










http://i53.tinypic.com/prg4o.jpg










http://i54.tinypic.com/208e3qa.jpg










http://i56.tinypic.com/2itr6u8.jpg










http://i54.tinypic.com/209m0xi.jpg










http://i53.tinypic.com/2rx8mpx.jpg










http://i56.tinypic.com/34gwxtx.jpg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Great photos. 

Your train is really interesting. Tell us about it.










For some reason the email I got about your post did not show the photos but they are showing up here on MLS. I have no idea why.

Jerry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. The engine you mentioned is a Class A Climax I scratch built. I started with a flatcar scatch built. The boiler is made from PVC pipe and PVC T pipe. All the rivets were made using small sewing pins. The water tank is also a PVC pip with pins for rivets. Details are from Ozarks and pieces had around like the light and smoke stack. The cab area is all made from wood and the roof is an old rusted piece of metal I got from an old hunting cabin in the woods. For trucks I used the arsito center cab with side rods from ozarks. The engine (cant see) is all scratch built using styrene and whatever had around. It can run either using track power or battery power.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 04 Apr 2011 07:05 AM 
Thanks Jerry. The engine you mentioned is a Class A Climax I scratch built. I started with a flatcar scatch built. The boiler is made from PVC pipe and PVC T pipe. All the rivets were made using small sewing pins. The water tank is also a PVC pip with pins for rivets. Details are from Ozarks and pieces had around like the light and smoke stack. The cab area is all made from wood and the roof is an old rusted piece of metal I got from an old hunting cabin in the woods. For trucks I used the arsito center cab with side rods from ozarks. The engine (cant see) is all scratch built using styrene and whatever had around. It can run either using track power or battery power. 

Hi Shawn,

Very nicely done.

Jerry


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

April 6th.
This is Warren doing his best to clear the track. 
"Hurry up Warren summer will soon be over"










Cheers.


----------

